# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Question on U-care...

## Peter Princeton

Hi

need some advice...

considering dabbling in network marketing again, and looking at U-Care.

does anybody here have any experience around it?

any input will be appreciated

thanx

peter

----------


## Dave A

U-care got touched on in the SA network marketing thread and there was a specific thread on it in Afrikaans, which I don't think will help you  :Wink: 

Give for life seems to be a copycat operation, and the issues of the model got discussed in some detail in that thread.

----------


## Janet Potgieter Care4all

Hi Peter, I am successfully involved with U-Care since last year.  The best business model ever!!  What can I help you with?
Janet

----------


## Peter Princeton

thanx guys

i have been approached - and it seems like a good idea.

just wanted to know if the company is solid, and support is good...

any marketer is just as good as his or her support (ok, so i'm en ex-freelance rep... :Smile: 

thanx

peter

----------


## Janet Potgieter Care4all

Hi Peter

U-Care is a rock solid company for the past 6 years and going strong.  Also the only Proudly South African Network Company I know off.  Support in general are excellent, obviously it is like anything else in life.  You will get out what you have put in.  And you need to be with an excellent team, I agree.  I am in the privileged position to be part of U-Care nr 1 lady's group.  And we ROCK!!  Where do you stay, I might be able to direct you to operate under one of our excellent leaders.  You can also search for us on our Facebook  Page under U-Care the Business of Caring.  Or you can contact me on janet@redrope.co.za
Janet

----------

